# Do channel icons ever get refreshed?



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

On my Roamio OTA, most of the channels in the guide have icons/logos. The problem is, a few of the channels have changed, but the icons in the guide haven't.

For example, 21-1 used to carry the Ion network, but dropped it some time last year, opting for independent programming. However, 21-1 still has the Ion logo in the guide. Another station, for whatever reason, decided to swap positions of two of their networks, so now the icons are wrong for those two as well.

Do these logo icons ever get refreshed? Any way to force them to refresh, short of doing a complete reset of the box? I know there was a tool floating around many years ago, to edit them yourself, but is ancient and no longer supported or available. At least as far as I can tell.

It's not a big deal. It's just one of those little things. Like a single grain of sand, wedged under your toenail, and everything you use to dig it out only forces it in deeper. So it sits there, mocking you. Lol


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Yes they do get refreshed from time to time but I’m not sure how often. You should contact TiVo and let them know your lineup has changed and that might fix it.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Yes they do get refreshed from time to time but I'm not sure how often. You should contact TiVo and let them know your lineup has changed and that might fix it.


Being as it's been a year since one of them changed, I'm thinking not very often. I'll try the lineup issues page, and see what happens.


----------



## tim_m (Mar 8, 2017)

Is it tivo that changes them? I mean do they have to go to the content provider and ask for approval for a new icon or do the content providers change them and tivo has to update them?


----------



## Series3Sub (Mar 14, 2010)

In my DMA, TiVo continues to ADD even more logos as of late. That is great because there are still quite a few that don't have logos but could use them. Yes, they are refreshed (I've seen that), but as others have said, we don't really know how often, and there is A LOT of channels across the USA to keep track of.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I've been trying for two years to get the MSNBC logo fixed. I sent them a link -> Logopedia


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

tim_m said:


> Is it tivo that changes them? I mean do they have to go to the content provider and ask for approval for a new icon or do the content providers change them and tivo has to update them?


I'm pretty sure that it's TiVo that has to update their database for which logo is associated with which channel.

Scott


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

I’ve seen some change quickly and some never change or take a long time. I don’t think it is a very high priority.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

The ironic thing is that, in one case, guide logos had only recently been added, and then the station, for whatever reason, decides to a rearrange its subs. Perfect timing.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey, I may be able to help with this. Do you mind telling me the station names (call signs) of the channels with logo issues. FYI may take some time until it shows in a box.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> Hey, I may be able to help with this. Do you mind telling me the station names (call signs) of the channels with logo issues. FYI may take some time until it shows in a box.


Network: MSNBC still shows msnbc. Thanks.

Not to go off topic, but can you really do that?


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Network: MSNBC still shows msnbc. Thanks.
> 
> Not to go off topic, but can you really do that?


He's going to need your Social Security number also.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> Network: MSNBC still shows msnbc. Thanks.
> 
> Not to go off topic, but can you really do that?


Ok. We'll get that change in the pipeline, and keep you updated.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> Ok. We'll get that change in the pipeline, and keep you updated.


MSNBC logo has been fixed. Two weeks! I've been asking for two years. Thanks.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

hapster85 said:


> On my Roamio OTA, most of the channels in the guide have icons/logos. The problem is, a few of the channels have changed, but the icons in the guide haven't.
> 
> For example, 21-1 used to carry the Ion network, but dropped it some time last year, opting for independent programming. However, 21-1 still has the Ion logo in the guide. Another station, for whatever reason, decided to swap positions of two of their networks, so now the icons are wrong for those two as well.
> 
> ...


Hey,we took a wild guess since we did not know your market, and fixed a logo issue on a channel 21-1 and all the logos for that market, please let us know if that fixed your issue.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> Hey, I may be able to help with this. Do you mind telling me the station names (call signs) of the channels with logo issues. FYI may take some time until it shows in a box.


Hallmark Drama was recently added to my lineup and it has no logo. This is a new channel so I am wondering if you can add one? My cable system is Service Electric Cablevision Mahanoy City.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Link to site -> Hallmark Drama Homepage | Hallmark Drama


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> Hey,we took a wild guess since we did not know your market, and fixed a logo issue on a channel 21-1 and all the logos for that market, please let us know if that fixed your issue.


Haha yes, thanks. That was a good guess. If I'd seen your previous post sooner, asking for more info, I would have replied sooner. Channel 21-1 and all of its subs are correct now. Several others that didn't have logos before, do now, so thanks for that too.

I've realized, since starting this thread, that another station, has swapped two of its subs. (Why do they keep doing this? Lol) WKYI 24-1 is now Laff and 24-2 is now ThisTV. That's in the Louisville, KY market.

Thanks again.


----------



## overcook (Jan 3, 2018)

I have noticed missing logos and names for some of the Houston, TX OTA channels, and was wondering if reporting them here would help in getting them updated.

Here they are:

2-3 KPRCDT3 > H&I Heroes and Icons
20-2 KTXHDT2 > MOVIES!
49-3 KPXBDT3 > ION Life
49-4 KPXBDT4 > ION Shop
51-4 KYAZDT4 > NTD
51-5 KYAZDT5 > QVC2
61-1 KZJLDT > Estrella TV

I have also uploaded the logos for each of the channels listed above.

Thanks.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

overcook said:


> I have noticed missing logos and names for some of the Houston, TX OTA channels, and was wondering if reporting them here would help in getting them updated.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> ...


report them to tivo


----------



## overcook (Jan 3, 2018)

The thread below seems to note that there is no formal method for reporting missing names and logos to tivo.

Off Air channel logos

ajwees41, if you know differently, please list the method of contact, since the response you gave is rather vague and devoid of information. Thanks.


----------



## t1vofan (Dec 30, 2017)

I'm in the South Bend-Elkhart, IN DMA and our Fox affiliate moved from WSJV 28-1 to WSBT 22-2 in 2016. WSJV 28-1 is now H&I but still displays the Fox logo on my tivo roamio. 22-2 has the Fox logo too so my guide has two Fox logos. 

A few weeks ago they did fix the logo for our Laff tv channel though so I'm happy about that.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

overcook said:


> I have noticed missing logos and names for some of the Houston, TX OTA channels, and was wondering if reporting them here would help in getting them updated.


See post 15. Like it. You may get his attention.


----------



## overcook (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks, JoeKustra. I have done so, and hope he can help out. Wish there was some official way to do this though.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

ajwees41 said:


> report them to tivo





overcook said:


> I have noticed missing logos and names for some of the Houston, TX OTA channels, and was wondering if reporting them here would help in getting them updated.
> 
> Here they are:
> 
> ...


We checked all the stations in your area an added all the missing network logos that we could! This may take a couple of weeks before it appears in your guide, and it may not happen all at once. Let me me know how it goes.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> We checked all the stations in your area an added all the missing network logos that we could! This may take a couple of weeks before it appears in your guide, and it may not happen all at once. Let me me know how it goes.


since you replied about the logo are you also able to help with guide data issues also?


----------



## overcook (Jan 3, 2018)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> We checked all the stations in your area an added all the missing network logos that we could! This may take a couple of weeks before it appears in your guide, and it may not happen all at once. Let me me know how it goes.


Great, thanks for your help and quick response on this!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

In case you're watching this thread Alvisio, I'd love to get these added. I don't see any guide data for these new channels either.

I open a case a for this a few weeks ago and it was closed without any resolution.

Missing Logos:
Channel, Call Letters, Name, Frequency
28-7, W28DB-D7, BUZZR, 28
28-8, W28DB-D8, TCN (The Country Network), 28
Full technical details: RabbitEars.Info

My OTA market is in zip 29615.

Let me know if you need any more details.

TIA


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

mdavej said:


> In case you're watching this thread Alvisio, I'd love to get these added. I don't see any guide data for these new channels either.
> 
> I open a case a for this a few weeks ago and it was closed without any resolution.
> 
> ...


This may take a couple of weeks before it appears in your guide. Let me me know how it goes.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> Hey, I may be able to help with this. Do you mind telling me the station names (call signs) of the channels with logo issues. FYI may take some time until it shows in a box.


I am missing the logo for Escape which is WYOUDT2 that is on channel 157 with Service Electric Cablevision Mahanoy City system. Zip code 17931.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

The ones I mentioned in post #18 were taken care of shortly afterwards. I don't know if he saw the post, or it was coincidence, but I lean towards the former.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Yesterday, Spike became Paramount. TiVo has the correct guide data and the name of the channel is now PARHD-E but still has Spike logo. Even more interesting is that while the name of the channel updated, there was no notice of a channel change.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Yesterday, Spike became Paramount. TiVo has the correct guide data and the name of the channel is now PARHD-E but still has Spike logo. Even more interesting is that while the name of the channel updated, there was no notice of a channel change.


That change has been on my feed's information channel for a month. But TiVo hasn't done their thing yet. I would send them a notice, but I think Jed1 already has done that. We share the same headend.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

And....

If I search for Spike, it finds PARHD-E


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> And....
> If I search for Spike, it finds PARHD-E


Same here. Channel logo is correct but the channel name is wrong. Interesting bug too.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> That change has been on my feed's information channel for a month. But TiVo hasn't done their thing yet. I would send them a notice, but I think Jed1 already has done that. We share the same headend.


If you restart the box you should see the new Paramount logo. I can already see it in my [email protected] home The change may appear faster on Exp4 than Exp3.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> If you restart the box you should see the new Paramount logo. I can already see it in my [email protected] home The change may appear faster on Exp4 than Exp3.


Already in place, here, no reboot required.







​_(... though basically illegible from a distance, but it's not alone on that front)_


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> If you restart the box you should see the new Paramount logo. I can already see it in my [email protected] home The change may appear faster on Exp4 than Exp3.


No problem with the logo graphic. TiVo still displays "SPIKEHD-E". It should display "PARHD" if zap2it is correct.

Funny, tvguide.com has PAR but still displays the Spike logo.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

Mine updated overnight.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> Mine updated overnight.


Good point.

Just checked. Daily fix corrected it. But no message.


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

The lack of message is what I consider odd.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TonyD79 said:


> The lack of message is what I consider odd.


I got three of them without the message. I know they work since I just got a change to CMTMusic on 1/11 and 1/13.


----------



## brandenwan (Nov 6, 2015)

Yes, they do. Constantly.
Por ejemplo... Spike is now Paramount Network.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

The Spike logo turned into the Paramount logo for me earlier today in accordance with the rebranding of the channel.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> This may take a couple of weeks before it appears in your guide. Let me me know how it goes.


Got guide data last week and logos today. Thanks!


----------



## mattyro7878 (Nov 27, 2014)

TonyD79 said:


> Yesterday, Spike became Paramount. TiVo has the correct guide data and the name of the channel is now PARHD-E but still has Spike logo. Even more interesting is that while the name of the channel updated, there was no notice of a channel change.


I have a paramount logo and had no idea it had replaced spike. I too got no info that there was a channel change


----------



## tenthplanet (Mar 5, 2004)

mattyro7878 said:


> I have a paramount logo and had no idea it had replaced spike. I too got no info that there was a channel change


If the channel position had changed you would of, a change of name isn't always recognized as a channel change is the channel position is the same.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tenthplanet said:


> If the channel position had changed you would of, a change of name isn't always recognized as a channel change is the channel position is the same.


True. My cable feed's information channel has had the Paramount and Justice change on there slide show since December. They didn't quite get it right, but it should be fixed soon.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> Hey, I may be able to help with this. Do you mind telling me the station names (call signs) of the channels with logo issues. FYI may take some time until it shows in a box.


I have some more channels in my lineup that have no logos. I have Service Electric Cablevision Mahanoy City division Zip code 17931.
Channel 144 WYOUDT4 Cozi TV
These channels belong to Entertainment Studios:
Channel 780 Comedy TV
Channel 781 Pets TV
Channel 782 MyDestination TV
Channel 784 Cars TV
Channel 791 Recipe TV
Channel 792 ES TV
Link to ES website to see what logos like:
Entertainment Studios | A Global Media Company


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

Jed1 said:


> I have some more channels in my lineup that have no logos. I have Service Electric Cablevision Mahanoy City division Zip code 17931.
> Channel 144 WYOUDT4 Cozi TV
> These channels belong to Entertainment Studios:
> Channel 780 Comedy TV
> ...


The WYOU update is in the works. The ES stations' update may take some time.


----------



## Jed1 (Jun 18, 2013)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> The WYOU update is in the works. The ES stations' update may take some time.


Just checked channel 144 and no go on the Cozi logo. Not sure if you pushed this through yet.


----------



## t1vofan (Dec 30, 2017)

t1vofan said:


> I'm in the South Bend-Elkhart, IN DMA and our Fox affiliate moved from WSJV 28-1 to WSBT 22-2 in 2016. WSJV 28-1 is now H&I but still displays the Fox logo on my tivo roamio. 22-2 has the Fox logo too so my guide has two Fox logos.
> 
> A few weeks ago they did fix the logo for our Laff tv channel though so I'm happy about that.


Thanks AlvisoShowcase! The guide now displays the correct H&I logo for WSJV 28!


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

In the Louisville, KY market, the channel icon WKYI 24.1 reverted to This! when it should still be Laff. Happened two or 3 weeks ago.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

hapster85 said:


> In the Louisville, KY market, the channel icon WKYI 24.1 reverted to This! when it should still be Laff. Happened two or 3 weeks ago.


Is that an icon issue or a lineup issue? Or: right channel, wrong icon?

WKYI-TV 24 - Louisville, Kentucky - WKYI TV MAIN PAGE

WMYO-CD - Wikipedia

You may have a problem getting this fixed.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

JoeKustra said:


> Is that an icon issue or a lineup issue? Or: right channel, wrong icon?
> 
> WKYI-TV 24 - Louisville, Kentucky - WKYI TV MAIN PAGE
> 
> ...


Right channel, wrong icon.

And someone has totally screwed up that Wikipedia page.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

@AlvisoShowcase

Please add logos for the following in zip 29615 market (from rabbitears.info):

50 33 WNGS-LD GREENVILLE SC
Channel Video Audio Call Sign Network/Programming Nickname
50-1 33.1 720p DD2.0 HRTLND Heartland
50-2 33.2 480i DD2.0 RTV Retro TV
50-3 3.3 480i DD2.0 REV'N Rev'n
50-4 33.4 480i DD2.0 ACTION Action Channel
50-5 33.5 480i DD2.0 FAMILY The Family Channel

Thanks


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

@mdavej & @hapster85 
We checked all the stations in your respective area an added all the missing network logos that we could! This may take a couple of weeks before it appears in your guide, and it may not happen all at once. Let me me know how it goes.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> @mdavej & @hapster85
> We checked all the stations in your respective area an added all the missing network logos that we could! This may take a couple of weeks before it appears in your guide, and it may not happen all at once. Let me me know how it goes.


Got 'em all. Icons look great. You came through again even though you have a lot on your plate with the latest FCC shuffle. Thanks again @AlvisoShowcase !


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Hi @AlvisoShowcase, is there anyone who updates thumbnails for shows? The US MasterChef show on Fox thumbnail appears to show two guys who are not on the US version.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Hi @AlvisoShowcase, is there anyone who updates thumbnails for shows? The US MasterChef show on Fox thumbnail appears to show two guys who are not on the US version.


They're working on it...


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> They're working on it...


Awesome man, thanks for the quick response!


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

@AlvisioShowcase Couple of new and moved channels in my 29615 market added recently that need listings and logos please.

*W28DB-D*
28-2 - NEW: Laff TV
28-3 - NEW: Grit TV
28-9 - AlientoVision (moved from 28-2)


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

Hi @AlvisoShowcase

Zip code of 60201 (Comcast cable)
-1009 WGNDT has no logo since it split from the CW
- 1251 / 1255 NBC Sports Chicago has a logo that is not aligned correctly compared to every other logo in the lineup.

Thanks!


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

zip code 33881 (Spectrum Cable)
I would love to see logos added for the below

9/1009/1209 - BAYNEW - All 3 are Bay News 9 - Bay News 9 - Wikipedia
1213 - CFN13D - Central Florida News 13 - News 13 - Wikipedia
12/1012 - WMOR/WMORDT - WMOR-TV - Wikipedia
2/1002 - WCLFDT3/WCLFDT - CTN - WCLF - Wikipedia
1103 - TEENICKHD-E - Teen Nick (SD channel has logo, but HD doesn't)
39/1149 - FSNFBO/FSNFBOHD - Fox Sports Florida
813/1162 - NESNNATL/NESNNATLHD - New England Sports Network National Feed

Thanks!


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

We'll work on these.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

TivoJD said:


> zip code 33881 (Spectrum Cable)
> I would love to see logos added for the below
> 
> 9/1009/1209 - BAYNEW - All 3 are Bay News 9 - Bay News 9 - Wikipedia
> ...


Thanks again @AlvisoShowcase

These are already starting to show up, I got the TeenNick and New England Sports Network logos today.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

We have processed more updates for all the station logos. Changes should continue to appear on the guide.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi @AlvisoShowcase, wondered if I can add some additional logo requests, and of course, thank you in advance and only if possible:

Zip Code 33881 (Spectrum Cable)

*Correction to previous post*: 2/1002 - *WCLF*/WCLFDT - CTN - WCLF - Wikipedia - This one from previous post, I discovered a lineup issue, 2 is actually WCLF instead of WCLFDT3, lineup corrected already. HD 1002 is the same (WCLFDT), no changes. WCLFDT3 is CTN national feed, so logo should be okay to leave.

609 - WTTADT2 - Cozi TV - This one has the main channel logo (MyTV), but it is actually Cozi TV

93/897 - WTAM-LD - Mega TV - MEGA TV

829 - FSCPLUS - Fox Soccer Plus (HD channel 1160 FSCPLUSHD has logo, SD 829 does not)

833/1194/1195 - BIG10OF4/BIG10OF3HD/BIG10OF4HD - Big Ten Network - These 3 are missing the logo. Big Ten 1 & 2 and Big Ten HD 3 have logo already (example of one with logo is channel 1192 BIG10OF1).

791-798 & 1791-1798 - ESPN College Extra - last number corresponds to the number in station letters below:

ESCE1, ESCE2, ESCE3, ESCE4, ESCE5, ESCE6, ESPNCE7, ESPNCE8 - SD ESPN College Extra (791-798)
ESCE1-HD, ESCE2-HD, ESCE3-HD, ESCE4-HD, ESCE5-HD, ESCE6-HD, ESCE7-HD, ESCE8-HD - HD ESPN College Extra (1791-1798)


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> We have processed more updates for all the station logos. Changes should continue to appear on the guide.


Thanks @AlvisoShowcase! My two NBC Sports logos are now fixed! Hoping that you can still add a logo to WGNDT 1009 in 60201 Comcast. Here's a link to their current logo: WGN-TV


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

mdavej said:


> @AlvisioShowcase Couple of new and moved channels in my 29615 market added recently that need listings and logos please.
> 
> *W28DB-D*
> 28-2 - NEW: Laff TV
> ...


Finally got 'em all, listings and logos. Thanks @AlvisoShowcase .


----------



## suzannesstud (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi @AlvisoShowcase!

Here are two stations that have changed affiliations but the logos and guide data are still showing their previous affiliations.

WOBZ TV 9 in East Bernstadt/London, KY

RabbitEars link:
WOBZ-LD EAST BERNSTADT, KY

W50CI in Louisville, KY

RabbitEars link:
W50CI-D LOUISVILLE, KY

Also, I don't know if you can do this or if I should send to TIVO, but here are a few stations that should be added to my zip code which is 40342:

*WLCU*-*CD* *Campbellsville*, *KY*

4-1 23.1 The Walk TV "*W* *L*ouisville *C*ampbellsville *U*niversity" TV-4

*W06AY*-*D* *Lebanon*, *KY*

6-1 6.1 Youtoo America "Central Kentucky TV" CKTV 6

*
WKPI-TV* *PIKEVILLE, KY*
22-1 24.3 KET PBS "KET"
22-2 24.4 KET2 PBS Encore "KET2"
22-3 24.5 KET KY Kentucky Channel "KET KY"
22-4 24.6 KETKIDS PBS Kids 24/7

*WVTN-LP* *CORBIN, KY*
48-1 48.1 Religious "The Gospel Eagle"

*WAGV* *HARLAN, KY*
68-1 49.3 WLFG-DT Religious "LFTV"
68-2 49.4 LIGHT Light TV
68-3 49.5 ION ION
68-4 49.6 BUZZR BUZZR
68-5 49.7 JUSTICE Justice Network
68-6 49.8 QUEST Quest

Thank you so much!


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

suzannesstud said:


> Hi @AlvisoShowcase!
> 
> Here are two stations that have changed affiliations but the logos and guide data are still showing their previous affiliations.
> 
> ...


We'll get going on the logos, but please file a lineup report for the missing stations. Different people, different locations, different equipment.
If you direct tune (typing the channel number on your remote) to any of those stations, are you able to watch the channel?


----------



## suzannesstud (Sep 11, 2016)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> We'll get going on the logos, but please file a lineup report for the missing stations. Different people, different locations, different equipment.
> If you direct tune (typing the channel number on your remote) to any of those stations, are you able to watch the channel?


Thank you so much! I can tune to these stations to be added. On occasion I have to get more precise with my antenna, but I've had good overall luck so far. I've even managed to pull in a couple of Cincinnati and Dayton stations at night, and that was with my indoor unit.

Update: I just sent the lineup report.


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

Just got today’s guide update and got some sweet new icons. Comedy Central, Olympic Channel, even the Travel Channel is getting in on the action!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

PSU_Sudzi said:


> Just got today's guide update and got some sweet new icons. Comedy Central, Olympic Channel, even the Travel Channel is getting in on the action!


I hope they finally put the olympic rings on the Olympic Channel. Did they update the icons for Game Show Network or Fusion TV?


----------



## PSU_Sudzi (Jun 4, 2015)

tarheelblue32 said:


> What about Game Show Network or Fusion TV?


I don't have either of them checked in my channel (not even sure if I get Fusion) list so don't know. I'd guess there are more updates I can't see or wouldn't notice also.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I hope they finally put the olympic rings on the Olympic Channel. Did they update the icons for Game Show Network or Fusion TV?


I have a new Olympic Channel icon with rings and a new Game Show Network icon. Fusion looks the same as it did before to me.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

TivoJD said:


> I have a new Olympic Channel icon with rings and a new Game Show Network icon. Fusion looks the same as it did before to me.


Yeah I just got the updated logos too. Fusion is still on the old logo. So is the Golf Channel.


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Beginning Sept. 1, DECADES was removed from many cable systems. Now mid-November, and TiVO listings (in Boston) still show the DECADES icon for the former channel (WBZ Channel 4.2). It has the correct listings for the new programming, but still retains the DECADES icon. Does anyone pay attention? No biggie, but still...


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

hybucket said:


> Beginning Sept. 1, DECADES was removed from many cable systems. Now mid-November, and TiVO listings (in Boston) still show the DECADES icon for the former channel (WBZ Channel 4.2). It has the correct listings for the new programming, but still retains the DECADES icon. Does anyone pay attention? No biggie, but still...


Are you on Exp3?


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

My TiVo (TE3) had "Decades - Old" added to its lineup during the last few days. All listings are TBA, but it has the logo and programs. My TE4 Roamio does not have the channels and my cable company's web guide does not either. These channels are affected:
83 583 WLTV
84 Heroes and Icons
86 Decades
87 Megahertz Worldview
88 PBS World
89 France 24


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> My TiVo (TE3) had "Decades - Old" added to its lineup during the last few days. All listings are TBA, but it has the logo and programs. My TE4 Roamio does not have the channels and my cable company's web guide does not either. These channels are affected:
> 83 583 WLTV
> 84 Heroes and Icons
> 86 Decades
> ...


For updating logos can you provide a zipcode and/or call-signs? 
FYI, because Exp3 & Exp 4 are different beasts----> logo updates happen at different times.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> For updating logos can you provide a zipcode and/or call-signs?
> FYI, because Exp3 & Exp 4 are different beasts----> logo updates happen at different times.


Thanks, but I wish to wait for my cable company to include them in my on-line channel list. Also, I would like something from TiVo, since they might be temporary. There also seems to be some confusion over WLTV. It might be a typo for WLVT. Thanks for asking.

My guide really does list ch 86 as Decades - Old. Is there a Decades - New?


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

hybucket said:


> Beginning Sept. 1, DECADES was removed from many cable systems. Now mid-November, and TiVO listings (in Boston) still show the DECADES icon for the former channel (WBZ Channel 4.2). It has the correct listings for the new programming, but still retains the DECADES icon. Does anyone pay attention? No biggie, but still...


Mine just updated recently. It said Decades until some time this week.


----------



## Furmaniac (Apr 3, 2018)

Notice how small the logos are when showing a program description on The To Do List? You can't even read most of them. I see they didn't correct that.


----------



## steinbch (Nov 23, 2007)

@AlvisoShowcase Just got the logo updates and WGN Chicago now has a logo. Thanks for your help!


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

Furmaniac said:


> Notice how small the logos are when showing a program description on The To Do List? You can't even read most of them. I see they didn't correct that.


The crops on some of the logos are pretty bad. Lots of wasted space that could be used to have larger logos that are more readable.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The crops on some of the logos are pretty bad. Lots of wasted space that could be used to have larger logos that are more readable.


If you could list some of them, we could start updating them.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

I was wondering if you could improve on The Weather Channel. I'm surprised that they haven't jumped on TWC since it's free. Maybe too much baggage? Anyhow, it could use some help.
The Weather Channel - Wikipedia

It's my favorite channel when my news channel's start fighting. TWC - no sex, violence (sort of) or politics.


----------



## Antennaguy (Dec 14, 2018)

It is a minor thing, but El Paso's CW network affiliate on KVIA which is displayed as 7-2 (rf 17-2) has been HD since the technology improved for having secondary channels also in HD. Tivo still lists the CW and all of it's shows as SD. If this could be corrected it would be much appreciated.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Antennaguy said:


> It is a minor thing, but El Paso's CW network affiliate on KVIA which is displayed as 7-2 (rf 17-2) has been HD since the technology improved for having secondary channels also in HD. Tivo still lists the CW and all of it's shows as SD. If this could be corrected it would be much appreciated.


My CW channels do not have HD as part of their logo. Perhaps your CW channel doesn't indicate HD or SD and you are running TE4. If so, SD will be shown. To fix a lineup issue:
Report a Lineup Issue

Checking the call letters for my CW channels, neither has HD, Just the DT added for HD. As you can see from their web site, no HD is part of their logo: Official Site of The CW Network | The CW

You may have a problem: KVIA-TV - Wikipedia

For OTA, HD is usually WVIADT. Good luck.


----------



## Antennaguy (Dec 14, 2018)

All of my channels indicate whether HD or SD both in the menu's channel lists as well as in the guide. Such as:
4-1 HD CBS
7-1 HD ABC
7-2 SD CW
The HD or SD is within a small shaded box and not part of the official network logo. Other sub-channels have upgraded to HD in the past year such as the MYnetwok affiliate and they show HD. I did report a Lineup Issue on Tivo's website but it is not really designed for this type of problem. I explained it in the comments as best as possible. It is certainly not something that is going to keep me up at night, I was just trying to clean up some of the obvious bugs with my new equipment.
Pardon my ignorance, but what is TE4? I just did a search for the term and it is mentioned many times but not explained.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Antennaguy said:


> All of my channels indicate whether HD or SD both in the menu's channel lists as well as in the guide. Such as:
> 4-1 HD CBS
> 7-1 HD ABC
> 7-2 SD CW
> ...


If you have signatures disabled you won't see the link to abbreviations. With TE3 there is no indication next to the network/station call letters. Here is a TE4 guide that shows the problem, but on cable:

First with logo enabled:








Next with logo disabled so you can see call letters:








First, notice 18-3. It is an HD channel, but doesn't conform to TiVo's data requirements. The remainder are HD and are labeled as such. Since you are OTA, the DT designation will be applied. TiVo does not expect DT2 to be SD. You have done the right thing by sending in the form. Now you wait. Give it a week.


----------



## Antennaguy (Dec 14, 2018)

I wish they would provide the "Quest" Icon for KTFNDT3 which displays as 65-3 in El Paso. It makes it so much easier when viewing the guide to have network icons. Many of the other minor networks such as Comet and Charge have proper icons.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

Antennaguy said:


> I wish they would provide the "Quest" Icon for KTFNDT3 which displays as 65-3 in El Paso. It makes it so much easier when viewing the guide to have network icons. Many of the other minor networks such as Comet and Charge have proper icons.


You'll see that update soon.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> You'll see that update soon.


You're so nice. No go on The Weather Channel? Do channel icons ever get refreshed?


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> You're so nice. No go on The Weather Channel? Do channel icons ever get refreshed?


We tried, but there was not a big difference.
The square logo of the Weather channel does not fit nicely on the spaces reserved in the UI for source icons.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> We tried, but there was not a big difference.
> The square logo of the Weather channel does not fit nicely on the spaces reserved in the UI for source icons.


Thanks for trying. The size in My Shows is so much larger than the guide or channel banner.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> We tried, but there was not a big difference.
> The square logo of the Weather channel does not fit nicely on the spaces reserved in the UI for source icons.


A couple of logos that need to be updated:

Golf Channel: Golf Channel - Wikipedia

Fusion TV: Fusion TV - Wikipedia

And another small thing I've noticed is that all of the logos on my lineup are left-justified in the guide except for 2 of them: National Geographic Channel and AXS TV. I assume it's some kind of a cropping error.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Any chance of adding the logo for new TV channel CleoTV?

Spectrum Cable, Zip 33881

167 - CLEOTV
1251 - CLEOTVHD

mycleo.tv


----------



## suzannesstud (Sep 11, 2016)

Here are three channels I found which are local channels in Campbellsville, Lebanon, and Corbin KY that are missing logos.

WLCU-LP 4-1 (RF 23) The Walk
W06AY 6-1 (RF 6) YouToo America
WVTN-LP 48-1 (RF 29) The Gospel Eagle

Thank you so much!


----------



## Antennaguy (Dec 14, 2018)

I returned from vacation to find that my local El Paso Quest station now has an icon as suggested. Thank you!


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

*@AlvisoShowcase*
Can you please fix the logo on our local OTA channel, WAND-17.3 - it should be changed to ION (SD), which was switched (from COZI SD) back in Feb 2017. (17.2 still is & remains COZI-HD)
in case you want more proof of this change: WAND - Wikipedia

Also...is/has Tivo going to ever remove MGM-HD from ALL the Comcast lineups, where it was recently dropped at the beginning of this month? (it DEFINITELY got removed from at least the vast majority of Comcast systems, including ours in IL...) Since I can only see ours (Springfield digital) possible Tivo just missed my lineup...


----------



## wish_bgr (Jul 19, 2014)

FWIW, the updated QVC branding & logo updated here in the Charter/Spectrum market of outer Los Angeles (Palm Springs/Palm Desert) area...


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi @AlvisoShowcase

Would there be any reason why I can see a logo on Experience 4 and not Experience 3? I noticed today that I cannot see Bay News 9 logo on Exp 3, but the one DVR that I have on Exp 4 does have it.

Its station letters are BAYNEW - Channels 9, 1009 and 1209


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Bay News 9 - Wikipedia


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

Has anyone else experienced the mini vox app icons and pictures disappearing periodically? Here is the thread I opened on this topic. I tried formal TiVo support and they were useless.

Mini Vox - Icons Keep Disappearing


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

Rob75 said:


> Has anyone else experienced the mini vox app icons and pictures disappearing periodically? Here is the thread I opened on this topic. I tried formal TiVo support and they were useless.
> 
> Mini Vox - Icons Keep Disappearing


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi @AlvisoShowcase wondered if you could add icon for Heroes & Icons channel. Spectrum Cable, zip 33881

H&IHD - channel 1243

I have icon for the SD H&I, but they added HD with channel letters H&IHD


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Hi! In honor of the 40th anniversary of C-SPAN, could you get the new logo?

BTW, there is no C-SPAN1. There is a C-SPAN2 and C-SPAN3. Well, they have a few web pages to double check my data. Thanks for helping.

Can you change CSPAN-2 to C-SPAN2?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> Hi! In honor of the 40th anniversary of C-SPAN, could you get the new logo?
> 
> BTW, there is no C-SPAN1. There is a C-SPAN2 and C-SPAN3. Well, they have a few web pages to double check my data. Thanks for helping.
> 
> Can you change CSPAN-2 to C-SPAN2?


Talking to the ether, are we?


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Mikeguy said:


> Talking to the ether, are we?


AlvisoShowcase (from TiVo) has been monitoring this thread and acting on requests.

Scott


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Mikeguy said:


> Talking to the ether, are we?


I do sing along to the radio when I'm driving a lot.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Hi @AlvisoShowcase

Just noticed that the C-Span logos were changed, but they don't look right.

Spectrum cable
zip 33881

channel 1228 - CSPAN-3HD - Has a CSPAN2 logo
channel 177 - CSPAN-3 - Has a CSPAN2 logo


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

TivoJD said:


> Hi @AlvisoShowcase
> 
> Just noticed that the C-Span logos were changed, but they don't look right.
> 
> ...


Same problem for me. C-Span2 still has the old C-SPAN2 logo, and C-SPAN3 has the new C-Span2 logo.

Spectrum zip:27616

channel 226 - C-SPAN2 has old C-SPAN2 logo
channel 227 - C-SPAN3 has new C-SPAN2 logo


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

See post 110. It's almost a month since I asked.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

JoeKustra said:


> See post 110. It's almost a month since I asked.


We made a booboo when we updated the CSPAN logo. We are updating them next week.


----------



## suzannesstud (Sep 11, 2016)

Here are two local channels in Louisville, KY that need logos.

W50CI-D 8-3 (RF 50) is currently showing as ion television and should now be Buzzr TV. The program guide information updated last week to show Buzzr TV listings, but the logo didn't update.

W50CI-D4 8-6 (RF 50) is a new channel which was added last week at the same time the other one's program information updated. It is CBN News and is just missing a logo. I've never seen this one before so I don't know if there is considered to be an official logo yet, but I found this at a wiki page for them and another that looks like the logo on the top banner of the CBN News web site.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

suzannesstud said:


> Here are two local channels in Louisville, KY that need logos.
> 
> W50CI-D 8-3 (RF 50) is currently showing as ion television and should now be Buzzr TV. The program guide information updated last week to show Buzzr TV listings, but the logo didn't update.
> 
> ...


What part of town are you in that you actually receive those? I'm in north eastern Bullitt, but hid those because there is no signal. Guessing they are relatively low power.


----------



## suzannesstud (Sep 11, 2016)

hapster85 said:


> What part of town are you in that you actually receive those? I'm in north eastern Bullitt, but hid those because there is no signal. Guessing they are relatively low power.


They are low power from what I can understand. I'm in Lawrenceburg KY, but I'm up on a hill and have my outside antenna very high up (around 100 feet and with boosters) so I can get Lexington, Louisville, Cincinnati, and several others near there. Hazard and London (East Bernstadt) also come in some, too. When I had my indoor unit, I still got Lexington with an average signal of 92 to 97. I seem to be in a good area, as far as picking up TV signals go, and my boosters seem to do pretty good at eliminating any dB signal losses. I had to put it high up outside because Spectrum doesn't carry Buzzr here in any form so I have to aim for W50CI-D 8-3 in Louisville or WOBZ TV 9-1 in London which is considered the Lexington channel for Buzzr. As a by-product of that I ended being able to get quite a wealth of stations from all around since my antenna rotates, too.


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

suzannesstud said:


> They are low power from what I can understand. I'm in Lawrenceburg KY, but I'm up on a hill and have my outside antenna very high up (around 100 feet and with boosters) so I can get Lexington, Louisville, Cincinnati, and several others near there. Hazard and London (East Bernstadt) also come in some, too. When I had my indoor unit, I still got Lexington with an average signal of 92 to 97. I seem to be in a good area, as far as picking up TV signals go, and my boosters seem to do pretty good at eliminating any dB signal losses. I had to put it high up outside because Spectrum doesn't carry Buzzr here in any form so I have to aim for W50CI-D 8-3 in Louisville or WOBZ TV 9-1 in London which is considered the Lexington channel for Buzzr. As a by-product of that I ended being able to get quite a wealth of stations from all around since my antenna rotates, too.


Ah ok. I have an attic antenna. I get good reception on pretty much everything else in the local area. Just those 2 for whatever reason don't come in at all. No big deal, as I'd not be likely to watch them anyway. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## suzannesstud (Sep 11, 2016)

You are very welcome.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> We made a booboo when we updated the CSPAN logo. We are updating them next week.


Just FYI, this only corrected on Hydra. The older TE3 still has two CSPAN2 and no CSPAN3.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TivoJD said:


> Just FYI, this only corrected on Hydra. The older TE3 still has two CSPAN2 and no CSPAN3.


My TE4 has new logo for C-SPAN and C-SPAN2, but the channel designation hasn't changed. It still has CSPAN-1 and CSPAN-2. Different department I guess. I don't get C-SPAN3 on my feed.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

JoeKustra said:


> My TE4 has new logo for C-SPAN and C-SPAN2, but the channel designation hasn't changed. It still has CSPAN-1 and CSPAN-2. Different department I guess. I don't get C-SPAN3 on my feed.
> View attachment 40734


guessing CSPAN-1 designation won't get fixed as its probably in a ton of lineups including mine.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

TivoJD said:


> guessing CSPAN-1 designation won't get fixed as its probably in a ton of lineups including mine.


Never give up hope. Funny, I have logos disabled in my guides. I guess I should have specified call letters.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

TivoJD said:


> Just FYI, this only corrected on Hydra. The older TE3 still has two CSPAN2 and no CSPAN3.


Not to get too specific, but I think you guys would want some extra info! 
Experience 4 and Experience 3 boxes get their source logos updated at the same time. However, they're different systems and get their images via different pipelines.
In the new experience the images live in a server in older UIs the images get ingested into the box itself. That's why the Experience 3 boxes get extra sanity tests before the new images appear on the TiVo devices.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

@AlvisoShowcase wondered if you could check these for me, I had requested in the past, but never saw anything come through.

Zip code 33881, Spectrum cable

chan letters: BAYNEW - Channels 9, 1009 & 1209 - TE4 has had the logo for a few months, TE3 still does not. (The CSPAN logos have updated on TE3 by the way)

chan letters: CFN13D - channel 1213 - No logo

channel letters: WMOR & WMORDT - Channels 12 & 1012 - No logo

Bay News 9 - Wikipedia

News 13 - Wikipedia

WMOR-TV - Wikipedia


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

@AlvisoShowcase, can you please add a logo for WEEK-DT4, 25.4 - ION-SD


----------



## hybucket (Nov 26, 2004)

Check out the Guide Updates thread just above this one. Good luck getting them to fix anything re: Guide problems.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

hybucket said:


> Check out the Guide Updates thread just above this one. Good luck getting them to fix anything re: Guide problems.





dishrich said:


> @AlvisoShowcase, can you please add a logo for WEEK-DT4, 25.4 - ION-SD


I just ran through my guide. I have 460 channels. There are a few missing logos:
WFMZ
SSPTV (very local)
WYLN-LPHD
ES.TV

I think @AlvisoShowcase has done a really good job with logos. (The Logos for C-SPAN are correct, but the call letters are still bad).

BTW, the web page for WEEK doesn't have the logo for ION either.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

hybucket said:


> Check out the Guide Updates thread just above this one. Good luck getting them to fix anything re: Guide problems.


Well as Joe mentioned, he's fixed each one of my (logo) issue's I've posted here...


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

hybucket said:


> Check out the Guide Updates thread just above this one. Good luck getting them to fix anything re: Guide problems.


Also "thread just above this one" isn't really all that useful, since the order constantly changes, as old threads get new comments, and new threads are created. The only threads with a fixed position are the pinned ones.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Hey @AlvisoShowcase

Noticed today that the DIY network logo (DIYHD-E) is incorrect and has been changed to FSSouthwest logo which is a sports channel.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

TivoJD said:


> Hey @AlvisoShowcase
> 
> Noticed today that the DIY network logo (DIYHD-E) is incorrect and has been changed to FSSouthwest logo which is a sports channel.


Thanks for this info, we'll fix this - but believe it or not it may take some time.


----------



## Bruce24 (Jan 8, 2003)

TivoJD said:


> Hey @AlvisoShowcase
> 
> Noticed today that the DIY network logo (DIYHD-E) is incorrect and has been changed to FSSouthwest logo which is a sports channel.


I also noticed this over the weekend. I'm in Boston with Comcast cable.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

TivoJD said:


> Hey @AlvisoShowcase
> 
> Noticed today that the DIY network logo (DIYHD-E) is incorrect and has been changed to FSSouthwest logo which is a sports channel.


This got fixed today on my Tivo


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> Thanks for this info, we'll fix this - but believe it or not it may take some time.


Thanks, update came through yesterday!


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

Thanks everyone for being patient!


----------



## hapster85 (Sep 7, 2016)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> Thanks everyone for being patient!


You do an awesome job keeping up with the requests.


----------



## Rob75 (Nov 24, 2017)

I had to restart it again a couple of days ago. I will continue to monitor.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> Thanks everyone for being patient!


This might already be in the works, as I know it can take a while for logos to propagate, but the newly launched ACC Network does not have a logo in my Roamio's guide.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

tarheelblue32 said:


> This might already be in the works, as I know it can take a while for logos to propagate, but the newly launched ACC Network does not have a logo in my Roamio's guide.


Does any of your other boxes has it?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> Does any of your other boxes has it?


I have a Roamio Plus and 3 Minis, and none of them have the ACC Network logo in the guide. My software is still on TE3. This is in a Charter Spectrum market in Raleigh, NC (27616), channel 388. The channel is labeled as "ACCSD", even though it's in HD.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I have a Roamio Plus and 3 Minis, and none of them have the ACC Network logo in the guide. My software is still on TE3. This is in a Charter Spectrum market in Raleigh, NC (27616), channel 388. The channel is labeled as "ACCSD", even though it's in HD.


While Mr. Showcase does a great job, I don't think a channel designation can be fixed. I asked about C-SPAN months ago and it is still wrong. But the SD should be fixed.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> Does any of your other boxes has it?


I have the ACC Network logo on TE4, but not TE3. I also have a few other channels like this too, an example is BAYNEW (Bay News 9), it has a logo in TE4, but not TE3.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

tarheelblue32 said:


> I have a Roamio Plus and 3 Minis, and none of them have the ACC Network logo in the guide. My software is still on TE3. This is in a Charter Spectrum market in Raleigh, NC (27616), channel 388. The channel is labeled as "ACCSD", even though it's in HD.


There is an ACCHD, I have two channels on Spectrum in Tampa Bay area. They can fix through a lineup change request, I've done a request like that before and they did change it to the HD designation.

Tampa Bay:
99 = ACCSD
1205 = ACCHD


----------



## suzannesstud (Sep 11, 2016)

@AlvisoShowcase

Here is a logo I found for the Louisville, KY OTA station WBNA 21's main channel Virtual 21.1 RF 8.3.

Also, I see that 21.4 RF 8.6 which is the Big 4 Network now has a logo on the online TiVo guide, but it doesn't appear to be updated in my Premier box itself. The logo updated in the online guide a few days after I submitted it a while back but just has not updated on my box. I tried doing a restart but still just shows the callsign.

Thank so much for all you do!


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

TivoJD said:


> There is an ACCHD, I have two channels on Spectrum in Tampa Bay area. They can fix through a lineup change request, I've done a request like that before and they did change it to the HD designation.
> 
> Tampa Bay:
> 99 = ACCSD
> 1205 = ACCHD


That's the right approach for that fix.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

TivoJD said:


> I have the ACC Network logo on TE4, but not TE3. I also have a few other channels like this too, an example is BAYNEW (Bay News 9), it has a logo in TE4, but not TE3.


Will get the ACC logo -since it's a national network - onto the old UI soon.


----------



## suzannesstud (Sep 11, 2016)

@AlvisoShowcase

Here is another station I found a logo for. This one is for WLFG 68.1 (RF 14) Grundy, VA and WAGV 68.1 (RF 49) Harlan, KY. Both broadcast "Living Faith TV", but WAGV extends the signal into Eastern Kentucky. I found two logos for it. The first one is the one I found at the website for the network, and the second, with the blue background, I found at the "tvtv" guide listings page for both stations. I believe the first one is likely most current since it's on their website, but I included both just in case.

I also found two logos for the new "DABL" network that is launching. Both were found at the DABL website. Three of the local channels carrying it here already show in the guide. They show just call letters only with no logo so far, but the program listings appear correct.

Thank so much for everything you do!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Thanks for fixing the HDNET Movie channel.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

suzannesstud said:


> View attachment 43333
> View attachment 43332
> View attachment 43331
> View attachment 43330
> ...


DABL should be coming soon to your guide.
BTW - Thanks so much for sourcing the images but it's not necessary.


----------



## suzannesstud (Sep 11, 2016)

You are very welcome.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

I have a complaint. I submitted a channel line-up change for several channels that just went LIVE at my location. Tivo added them, AND added guide data (Thank-you!). However, there's NO channel bugs denoting what they are. When I submitted a second request to get channel bugs added, they sat on it for over a week, then closed it and told me


> Dear Michael,
> 
> Thank you for contacting TiVo's Channel Lineup Department.
> 
> We are glad to inform you that your channel lineup request has been completed. Per TiVo policy, TiVo Box displays Call Letters and not affiliate names. The Long Names (aka Station Descriptions) are reflecting the appropriate descriptions of WJRT: 12.4 is WJRTDT4 is Start TV, 12.5 is WJRTDT5 H&I. Your case number is *09006083*.


Then they sent me a survey asking how they did!. I replied that all my OTHER channels properly show the channel bugs, and I find it ridiculous they can't change these ones. I'm glad I now found this thread. Can I get channel bugs added for these channels?

We also just had DABL lite up on 25.4 WEYIDT4, and there's guide data, but I haven't submitted a request for the proper channel bug, because of their response to my last issue


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

MikeBear said:


> I have a complaint. I submitted a channel line-up change for several channels that just went LIVE at my location. Tivo added them, AND added guide data (Thank-you!). However, there's NO channel bugs denoting what they are. When I submitted a second request to get channel bugs added, they sat on it for over a week, then closed it and told me
> 
> Then they sent me a survey asking how they did!. I replied that all my OTHER channels properly show the channel bugs, and I find it ridiculous they can't change these ones. I'm glad I now found this thread. Can I get channel bugs added for these channels?
> 
> We also just had DABL lite up on 25.4 WEYIDT4, and there's guide data, but I haven't submitted a request for the proper channel bug, because of their response to my last issue


Hey MikeBear, we do get those request from customer support processed and addressed all the time, so if you stop requesting the changes it may end up taking longer for the station logos to show up. Not to undermine your request to support but they may have not understood what you meant when referring to "channel bug." Their answer, by the way, is correct, the TiVo guides show callsign or call letters and not affiliate names. For some channels and platforms, we also show the network logo, local station logo or none. 
This is a community forum and I get an alert when people have questions about logos but keep in mind that using this forum to ask for changes is not an official procedure and may not be addressed.
Now to the meat of your request - the logo for source WEYIDT4 (and a lot of DABL stations) should be coming online early next week with the logo for source WJRTDT5 H&I.
WJRDT4 may take a little longer to show up.
Out of curiosity, when did you submit your request? when did they send you the survey?


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

I submitted the request on 9/11/2019. They sent the "resolved" email on 9/22/2019 1:29pm. They sent the survey 9/22/2019 3:30pm, right behind the resolved one.

Oh, and I'm sorry I forgot to say thank-you for your reply earlier, and letting me know the "logos" will be coming soon.

I'd always heard they were called "channel bugs", so that's the term I used in the request. Guess I learned something, lol.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

MikeBear said:


> I'd always heard they were called "channel bugs", so that's the term I used in the request. Guess I learned something, lol


Never heard the term channel bug before here. 

A search came up with a Wikipedia article that points to the onscreen graphic that some channels show as a bug or network bug but it's always been logo to me.

A *digital on-screen graphic* (originally known as *digitally originated graphic*, and known in the UK and New Zealand by the acronym *DOG*; in the US, Canada, Ireland and Australia as a *bug*[1] or *network bug*) is a watermark-like station logo that most television broadcasters overlay over a portion of the screen area of their programs to identify the channel

Scott


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> DABL should be coming soon to your guide.


One of our subchannels switched over a week ago, from THIS TV to DABL...can you please put it in the list to be updated?
WBUI DT2, 23.2 DABL SD

My understanding from other posts [email protected], several other Sinclair-run local subchannels, also switched from THIS to DABL: 
https://www.avsforum.com/forum/45-l...95213-champaign-il-hdtv-173.html#post58687080


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

For Monterey-Salinas California; K38JP-D is now K31OL-D. MCAET Monterey County Office of Education.
38.1 (RF Frequency 31) is working and the Guide is fine, but needs a LOGO.
38.2 is ESNE and you probably have a logo.
Website is; Home - MCAET 
Logo; http://mcaet.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/MCAET_HD_38_LOGO-300x129.png 
OR; http://mcaet.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/mcaet_black-300x58.png 
**


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

KeithKenobi said:


> For Monterey-Salinas California; K38JP-D is now K31OL-D. MCAET Monterey County Office of Education.
> 38.1 (RF Frequency 31) is working and the Guide is fine, but needs a LOGO.
> 38.2 is ESNE and you probably have a logo.
> Website is; Home - MCAET
> ...


Interestingly you already had a Logo before the repack, so check your records.


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

Channel 43.1 Dayton Ohio Market 45424 shows TBN logo but should be ION. Has been wrong for a long time.


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

New channel 27.7 KYMB is H&I and needs the LOGO! 
(The guide is THREE HOURS off and I just sent a lineup report to fix that).


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

For Monterey-Salinas California; K38JP-D is now K31OL-D. MCAET Monterey County Office of Education.
38.1 (RF Frequency 31) is working and the Guide is fine, but needs a LOGO.
38.2 is ESNE and you probably have a logo.
Website is; Home - MCAET
Logo; http://mcaet.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/07/MCAET_HD_38_LOGO-300x129.png
OR; http://mcaet.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/12/mcaet_black-300x58.png
**
STILL MISSING!!!


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

KeithKenobi said:


> New channel 27.7 KYMB is H&I and needs the LOGO!
> (The guide is THREE HOURS off and I just sent a lineup report to fix that).


If you haven't, please file a lineup report so it can be tracked and resolved internally.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

KeithKenobi said:


> For Monterey-Salinas California; K38JP-D is now K31OL-D. MCAET Monterey County Office of Education.
> 38.1 (RF Frequency 31) is working and the Guide is fine, but needs a LOGO.
> 38.2 is ESNE and you probably have a logo.
> Website is; Home - MCAET
> ...


Same as the other, if you haven't, please file a lineup report so it can be tracked and resolved internally.


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

Done MANY times! Still no action! 
I am a Tech person, I have a receiver and a computer program to read all the RF channels, PSIPs etc.
Is there any way I can get in contact directly with someone to give them updates?
The lineup reports are hit-and-miss, usually MISS.
I seem to be the ONLY one in the Monterey Salinas California market that sends corrections and updates!
PLEASE! This is the only way I have to DVR OTA (antenna) channels. 
Thanks,
Keith [email protected]


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

KeithKenobi said:


> Done MANY times! Still no action!
> I am a Tech person, I have a receiver and a computer program to read all the RF channels, PSIPs etc.
> Is there any way I can get in contact directly with someone to give them updates?
> The lineup reports are hit-and-miss, usually MISS.
> ...


Keith I hear you and I understand how frustrating this can be. I checked with some people around and they said the best way to deal with the lineup issues is the form. They also mentioned that they based the schedules from the reports the stations send to TiVo.
BTW, I'm pushing the KYMB station icon update.


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

Thanks, but they need to CHANGE! I have been in contact with many stations and their websites SUCK. They are out of date, have wrong and missing guides etc. A LOT of these small stations just throw a transmitter on the air to get carried on CABLE. 
I can scan the actual OTA signal and report what is REALITY.
Example, the new KYMB 27.7 H&I is THREE hours off in your guide! (it should be the same as 19.1 KMBY H&I). It is a long story but their cable feed is 3 hours off their OTA feed! (I have sent a lineup for this).
Please push for establishing a "Known reliable Person" program when some of us can get certified to feed you the real info!
Keith


----------



## TeamPace (Oct 23, 2013)

I posted earlier about channel 43.1 in Dayton Ohio having the TBN logo instead of the correct ION logo. It had been wrong for well over a year. Anyway about a month after I filled out a channel lineup form it actually was fixed! Yay!


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

(They fixed KYMB 27.7 Logo, now correct H&I, thanks)
But WAY back in April 2019, I reported K38JP-D changes. NOTHING has been done, almost a YEAR!
I sent the following to [email protected];
My Device is 846-0001-902C-xxxx

You have the correct RF channel 31 for K38JP-D
But they only have TWO channels, see the attached scan!
They also CHANGED their callsign to K31OL-D
RabbitEars.Info

They transmit;
RF 31-3 is PSIP virtual 38.1 MCAET The guide IS correct but there is NO logo.

RF 31-4 is PSIP virtual 38.2 ESNE. The Guide is WRONG! NO LOGO.
The GUIDE info should be the same as Direct TV channel 456.

There is NO K38JP-D3. Please remove from the Channel List!.
There is NO K38JP-D4. Please remove from the Channel List.

You DID have the MCAET Logo before the Re-pack! It went missing after re-pack channel change.
Watch LIVE - MCAET


Or 

ESNE is;
Televisión ESNE - Mas que una estación, una conexión con Dios

Thanks,
Keith Trinity


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

WOW! They fixed RF31 (virtual 38) K31OL-D callsign for -1 and -2. (eliminated the -3 & -4 that was gone long ago). They have the Guide fixed for -2 ESNE. AND, get this, they actually included this info in the email response on my support ticket! YES! 
However, the LOGOs in the guide need to be added, no big deal, hopefully soon. (they had the MCAET Logo years ago when on the old RF channel).
Thanks! 
Keith


----------



## Ken H (Sep 6, 2003)

Here is my logo request:

Provider is Concast Xfinity, Ann Arbor, MI 48103. 

Channel 1038 has no logo, only letters WADLDT, WADL is a local independent Digital TV station owned by Adell Broadcasting in Clinton Township, MI.
Channel 153 has no logo, only letters SCPXS, ScreenPix is a SD movie channel from EPIX.
Channel 154 has no logo, only letters SPXWS, ScreenPix Westerns is a SD movie channel from EPIX.
Channel 167 has no logo, only letters SPXAS, ScreenPic Action is a SD movie channel from EPIX
Channel 168 has no logo, only letters SPXVS, ScreenPic Voices is a SD movie channel from EPIX.

Please note the listings for these channels are correct. Only the logos need to be added.

Thank you very much.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

Ken H said:


> Here is my logo request:
> 
> Provider is Concast Xfinity, Ann Arbor, MI 48103.
> 
> ...


Ken, have you contacted customer support or file a request via Tivo Customer Support Community ?


----------



## Ken H (Sep 6, 2003)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> Ken, have you contacted customer support or file a request via Tivo Customer Support Community ?


Thank you for the reply. Customer Support referred me to the page you did, but it keeps throwing an red error banner at the top saying insert error. I've tried a number of ways to enter the info but can't get the request accepted. I tried a chat and they suggested an email to [email protected], which I just did now.

Additionally, Comcast just added two new local digital subchannels that are on the channel numbers listed but the channel names, guide info, and logos need to be updated:
283 Decades WJBK 2.5
284 Dabl WWJ 62.3


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

Ken H said:


> Thank you for the reply. Customer Support referred me to the page you did, but it keeps throwing an red error banner at the top saying insert error. I've tried a number of ways to enter the info but can't get the request accepted. I tried a chat and they suggested an email to [email protected], which I just did now.
> 
> Additionally, Comcast just added two new local digital subchannels that are on the channel numbers listed but the channel names, guide info, and logos need to be updated:
> 283 Decades WJBK 2.5
> 284 Dabl WWJ 62.3





Ken H said:


> Thank you for the reply. Customer Support referred me to the page you did, but it keeps throwing an red error banner at the top saying insert error. I've tried a number of ways to enter the info but can't get the request accepted. I tried a chat and they suggested an email to [email protected], which I just did now.
> 
> Additionally, Comcast just added two new local digital subchannels that are on the channel numbers listed but the channel names, guide info, and logos need to be updated:
> 283 Decades WJBK 2.5
> 284 Dabl WWJ 62.3


I'm following those requests...


----------



## Ken H (Sep 6, 2003)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> I'm following those requests...


Thank you very much.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

By any chance can we get a logo for Bulldog Shopping Network?

Spectrum Cable
zip 33881
channel 1168 - BULLDOGTVHD - Bulldog Shopping Network

Bulldog Shopping Network | Shopping for Men


----------



## Ken H (Sep 6, 2003)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> I'm following those requests...


FYI, no update as yet.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

FYI Ken H & TivoJD, all your requests are in the update pipeline


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> FYI Ken H & TivoJD, all your requests are in the update pipeline


Thank you!


----------



## Ken H (Sep 6, 2003)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> FYI Ken H & TivoJD, all your requests are in the update pipeline


Thanks!


----------



## Amiga (Jan 22, 2007)

Filed a report (case number 09497428) on a repack of two channels in my area and also sent an email to [email protected] . Just wish following the procedures would work for fixing our TiVo's EPG in a timely manner.


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

I have submitted this for over a YEAR by MANY methods. NOT ever fixed; 
These two channels need LOGOS!! 
For Monterey-Salinas California; K31OL-D. MCAET Monterey County Office of Education.
38.1 (RF Frequency 31) needs a LOGO.
https://twitter.com/MCAETorg/header_photo









38.2 is ESNE and you probably have a logo, OR;
https://elsembradorministries.com/tv/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/logo-tv-2.png


----------



## Mister B (Jan 23, 2011)

El Paso's local PBS affiliate, KCOS has two sub-channels. 13-2 is instructional programming from the community college (EPCC). 13-3 is Create. It is not very helpful to have PBS icons for all three. It may be difficult to find an icon for EPCC but I would imagine that other markets have the icon for Create. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## suzannesstud (Sep 11, 2016)

What does it mean if a logo for a channel is showing in the online guide at online.tivo.com, but not in the guide on my actual TiVo?


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

Im missing logos for

846 starz cinema
847 starz comedy
924 action max
930 5star max

i sent in the form.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Any chance for the below? Spectrum cable, zip 33881

AMX-E & AMXHD-E - channels 223 & 1423 - ActionMAX East
AMX-W - Channel 231 - ActionMAX West
5MAX & 5MAXHD - channels 227 & 1427 - Five Star Max
STARZ5-E & STARZCINHD-E - channels 275 & 1471 - STARZ Cinema East
STARZCM-E & STARZCMHD-E - channels 276 & 1472 - STARZ Comedy East


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

We are aware of this, should be back to normal next week.



TivoJD said:


> Any chance for the below? Spectrum cable, zip 33881
> 
> AMX-E & AMXHD-E - channels 223 & 1423 - ActionMAX East
> AMX-W - Channel 231 - ActionMAX West
> ...


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> We are aware of this, should be back to normal next week.


Thank you


----------



## Mister B (Jan 23, 2011)

Here in the El Paso, TX OTA market we recently had several digital sub-channels added. It seems as though adding the icon for these nationally available networks would be part of the process but the consensus here on the forum seems to be that it is best to request the icon be added.
We need 4-4 KDBCDT4 to be labeled as Dabl, 26-4 KINTDT4 to be labeled as Courtv, 26-5 KINTDT5 as Bounce , 48-2 KTDODT2 as Telexitos and 48-3 KTDODT3 as LX.


----------



## suzannesstud (Sep 11, 2016)

Here are 4 newly added local channels for the Lexington, KY market from the new WBON TV 9 in Richmond, KY which currently show just the call signs. The program information is there and is correct so they just need logos.

9.1 WBON-LD AMG TV
9.2 WBON-LD2 Buzzr TV
9.3 WBON-LD3 Heartland
9.4 WBON-LD4 Retro TV

Thank you so much for all you do!


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

Salacious Crumb said:


> Im missing logos for
> 
> 846 starz cinema
> 847 starz comedy
> ...


I got an email yesterday saying resolved BUT the logos are still missing.


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

When you post here, put your market (location) and provider as sometimes they use this forum to check on things.
Also, I know it takes for sure an update download. Go into the network and make sure it is connecting and loading.
Then wait a day or maybe do a hard reset or restart if you really want.
BUT sometimes it works and sometimes not. I have been re-submitting Logos multiple times for OVER A YEAR, and still not fixed, oh well.
It's sad, but if the channel and guide work, then the logo is not too critical.


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

Salacious Crumb said:


> I got an email yesterday saying resolved BUT the logos are still missing.


I think they jumped the gun, but it should be resolved by EOW.


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

Still havent changed & theres only 15 hrs left in the wk.


----------



## TivoJD (Feb 8, 2005)

Any chance for the below? Spectrum cable, zip 33881

ch 163 - NICKMUSIC - Nick Music channel (I think we used to have, but gone now)
chnls 168 & 1211 - BNCHD - Black News Channel - Black News Channel - Truth Illuminated


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> I think they jumped the gun, but it should be resolved by EOW.


Nope.


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

Still not changed
Mentioning here since someone said they look at these
Resent in the form too
Hey Alviso who do you pick for the belmont stakes saturday so i know not to play that horse.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Salacious Crumb said:


> Still not changed
> Mentioning here since someone said they look at these
> Resent in the form too
> Hey Alviso who do you pick for the belmont stakes saturday so i know not to play that horse.


Alviso works for TiVo and thankfully follows this thread (wish we had more participation here like this).

Scott


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

HerronScott said:


> Alviso works for TiVo


He works for tivo - no wonder his info was wrong. 

Sometimes they just write themselves dont they.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Alviso, 2 of our PBS stations added a new subchannel 14.4/22.4, which just got added to our lineups today. Now that the correct listings are there, can you please add the appropriate logos for the following stations' subchannels:

Springfield/Champaign DMA, WSEC-14, Jacksonville/Springfield
14.2 - PBS World
14.3 - PBS Create
14.4 - PBS Kids

Quincy/Hannibal DMA, WMEC-22, Macomb
22.2 - PBS World
22.3 - PBS Create
22.4 - PBS Kids

Thank you much!


----------



## Salacious Crumb (Jan 1, 2019)

Salacious Crumb said:


> Im missing logos for
> 
> 846 starz cinema
> 847 starz comedy
> ...


I now have logos YAY !!


----------



## Mister B (Jan 23, 2011)

I just returned and found all of the new icons for the El Paso, Texas digits (sub-channels). Thank you!


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

Thank you much Alviso, mine from 6/19 came today. Now could I ask you please to fix logos for another PBS station, that just added 2 new subchannels at the beginning of July?
WTVP to Broadcast World and Create TV on Separate Channels Starting in July

Peoria/Bloomington DMA, WTVP-47 Peoria
47.2 - PBS Kids
47.3 - PBS World
47.4 - PBS Create
(47.5 is a new subchannel for local remote learning, but it's just a test pattern being broadcast at this time & is not mapped to Tivo's database)

Thanks again for you great work


----------



## larkor (Mar 3, 2008)

A CW logo is needed for Spectrum channel 786, ZIP code 49685. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## larkor (Mar 3, 2008)

larkor said:


> A CW logo is needed for Spectrum channel 786, ZIP code 49685. Any help would be appreciated.


Fixed in five days. Thanks!


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

Wow, I have been trying to get a couple Logo's added for over a YEAR!!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

dishrich said:


> Thank you much Alviso, mine from 6/19 came today.


Semi-unfortunate (for me) that I haven't stayed on top of this thread, as I was popping-in to see about getting the logos for WQEC updated, the third of the former "Network Knowledge" PBS stations now managed by WSIU.

See: www.wsiu.org/wqec/

Borrowing from @dishrich's prior request, the Quincy/Hannibal PBS station is actually *WQEC, channels 27.1-27.4, *but the content mirrors that of its sister stations, WSEC & WMEC.

27.1 - PBS
27.2 - PBS World
27.3 - PBS Create
27.4 - PBS Kids*

* I've submitted a lineup request for this new sub-channel, but am yet to see an improvement. It's just "To Be Announced" throughout.​
Each 27.* sub channel should mirror the programming of its equivalent 14.* sub-channel. See attached image for comparison of current 14.* and 27.* sub-channels:






​
Thanks, in advance, for any improvement you might be able to make.



dishrich said:


> Alviso, 2 of our PBS stations added a new subchannel 14.4/22.4, which just got added to our lineups today. Now that the correct listings are there, can you please add the appropriate logos for the following stations' subchannels:
> Springfield/Champaign DMA, WSEC-14, Jacksonville/Springfield
> 14.2 - PBS World
> 14.3 - PBS Create
> ...


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

krkaufman said:


> Borrowing from @dishrich's prior request, the Quincy/Hannibal PBS station is actually *WQEC, channels 27.1-27.4, *but the content mirrors that of its sister stations, WSEC & WMEC.


Just a FYI...if you re-read what I posted, I said WMEC was in the Quincy/Hannibal *DMA*...which it actually is. Tivo & other guide providers go off which TV Market - aka DMA - a station is deemed to be in. (EVERY station is designated to be in a specific DMA...NOT to be confused with being "significantly viewed" in other DMA's) If you go back to my previous requests, I usually include the DMA the station is in, just to make things easier for Tivo to find.

I then went on to call it WMEC-22 *Macomb*, which as you know IS it's city of license...but Macomb IS still very much part of the Quincy/Hannibal DMA. While technically BOTH stations would normally be carried on all cable/satellite systems within the Quincy/Hannibal DMA, because of the fact they BOTH carry the same, exact, programming, providers are NOT required to carry both on a given (cable) system. EG: DirecTV in the Quincy/Hannibal DMA, only carries the WQEC signal on ch 27, even if you have it in the Macomb area.

Also, at the time I posted that request, my understanding is that while WSEC & WMEC had completed adding PBS Kids to their respective .4 stations, my understanding was that WQEC had NOT been done yet - so obviously it would have caused confusion for Tivo to add/change something, that did NOT even exist yet...otherwise I would have simply included WQEC to begin with.

Make sense???


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

I have submitted this for over a YEAR by MANY methods. NOT ever fixed;
These two channels need LOGOS for the GUIDE!!
For Monterey-Salinas California; K31OL-D. MCAET Monterey County Office of Education.
38.1 (RF Frequency 31) needs a LOGO.
https://twitter.com/MCAETorg/header_photo 








38.2 is ESNE and you probably have a logo, OR;
https://elsembradorministries.com/tv/wp-content/uploads/2016/04/logo-tv-2.png

Thanks,
Keith Trinity


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

KeithKenobi said:


> I have submitted this for over a YEAR by MANY methods. NOT ever fixed;
> These two channels need LOGOS for the GUIDE!!
> For Monterey-Salinas California; K31OL-D. MCAET Monterey County Office of Education.
> 38.1 (RF Frequency 31) needs a LOGO.
> ...


i don't think that's how it works. you don't get to provide TiVo with the logo.

I think you'd be better off contacting the two channels and asking them to provide their logos to the databases where they provide their programming information.


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

Well, I "get" to try whatever I can! 
1. Tivo HAD the Logo BEFORE the re-pack channel change for MCAET (unique to my market), K31OL-D 38.1 They "lost" it when the channel re-packed!
2. Tivo HAS ESNE logo for other markets, they just need to APPLY it to K31OL-D 38.2

WHY does it have to be so difficult? I am treated like a typical stupid viewer who knows nothing.
Tivo should flag users who are "Tech-Savy" and bump their input straight up to a Tivo Technician who can input their data!


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks for any assistance provided in getting my logos updated; all but PBS Kids (27.4/WQECDT4) are now correct, and the Kids issue is likely due to TiVo still not getting the lineup information correct.






​


krkaufman said:


> Semi-unfortunate (for me) that I haven't stayed on top of this thread, as I was popping-in to see about getting the logos for WQEC updated, the third of the former "Network Knowledge" PBS stations now managed by WSIU.
> 
> See: www.wsiu.org/wqec/
> 
> ...


----------



## pope90 (Oct 21, 2012)

A Start TV logo is needed for WBNA channel 21.2, ZIP code 40065. I receive this channel OTA. Despite the PSIP short name specifying GetTV (and its current logo), the channel has broadcast Start TV programming since at least March 2020. Thanks for any help you can provide.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Start TV - Wikipedia

If you Google WBNA it returns wnba (basketball). The station has only been running for a month.


----------



## dishrich (Jan 16, 2002)

WBNA - Wikipedia


----------



## dswallow (Dec 3, 2000)

I must say I am alternating between being amused and significantly disappointed in how this stupid logo problem has existed in TiVo units for years and years and years and seems to continue unaddressed by TiVo. It's just sad.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

dishrich said:


> WBNA - Wikipedia


That's weird.


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

Please add a logo for KICU-TV Channel 36 (virtual and frequency) in the San Fransico CA market.
https://publicfiles.fcc.gov/api/manager/download/entity/logo/34564/tv


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

KeithKenobi said:


> Please add a logo for KICU-TV Channel 36 (virtual and frequency) in the San Fransico CA market.
> https://publicfiles.fcc.gov/api/manager/download/entity/logo/34564/tv


who are you asking to do this?

you know this isn't an official TiVo messageboard; your posts here won't be seen by TiVo.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

pfiagra said:


> who are you asking to do this?
> you know this isn't an official TiVo messageboard; your posts here won't be seen by TiVo.


There was one exception. I hope it still works. See: Do channel icons ever get refreshed?

That was the last post (June 2020).


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

JoeKustra said:


> There was one exception. I hope it still works. See: Do channel icons ever get refreshed?
> 
> That was the last post (June 2020).


I was going to point to AlvisoShowcase from TiVo having monitored this thread in the past and assisting as well. 

Scott


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

pfiagra said:


> who are you asking to do this?
> 
> you know this isn't an official TiVo messageboard; your posts here won't be seen by TiVo.


Except they are "watching". There is a guy from Tivo who keeps an eye on this and has been very helpful.
If you ever have used Tivo's other methods, you will find they are "lacking", IE takes MONTHS and MANY attempts to get things corrected.
I have reported via the lineup and direct emails, so this is just another method to try to get the info to them.
Keith


----------



## AlvisoShowcase (Oct 29, 2017)

Hey everyone on this thread...
I recommend that you use the Lineup report help page for logo issues. Tivo Customer Support Community

The new Online Guide http://online.tivo.com/start/guide is also a great way of verifying channel icons.


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

I was able to get that guide to work in IE Explorer, but it would NOT work on Chrome. It just sits there with the thingy spinning. I even tried logging in using another page and no-go.
But, I did see the KICU ch36 logo has been added! (KTVU-Plus). I will have to check my unit at home now. Thanks!


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> Hey everyone on this thread...
> I recommend that you use the Lineup report help page for logo issues. Tivo Customer Support Community
> The new Online Guide http://online.tivo.com/start/guide is also a great way of verifying channel icons.


Thanks for all the help.


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> Hey everyone on this thread...
> I recommend that you use the Lineup report help page for logo issues. Tivo Customer Support Community
> 
> The new Online Guide http://online.tivo.com/start/guide is also a great way of verifying channel icons.


COOL! You can even see just your FAVORITE channels and also setup a SEASON PASS! So it is talking directly to my Roamio, cool.


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

KeithKenobi said:


> I was able to get that guide to work in IE Explorer, *but it would NOT work on Chrome. It just sits there with the thingy spinning.* I even tried logging in using another page and no-go.
> But, I did see the KICU ch36 logo has been added! (KTVU-Plus). I will have to check my unit at home now. Thanks!


IF you have an ad-blocker installed, that'll block it and it'll just spin. I had the same issue with Firefox and uBlock origin.

IF I disable uBlock Origin on that page, the guide then loads properly.


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

MikeBear said:


> IF you have an ad-blocker installed, that'll block it and it'll just spin. I had the same issue with Firefox and uBlock origin.
> 
> IF I disable uBlock Origin on that page, the guide then loads properly.


Thanks, that did it!! For some reason there was NO pop-up stating it was blocking like all other sites behave.


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

AlvisoShowcase said:


> Hey everyone on this thread...
> I recommend that you use the Lineup report help page for logo issues. Tivo Customer Support Community
> 
> The new Online Guide http://online.tivo.com/start/guide is also a great way of verifying channel icons.


I see the online Guide DOES have some LOGOs that are still missing in my Roamio guide!! I have "success" on many connections, and I have "Restarted" the box, still missing Logos that I DO see in the online guide! 
Ideas?


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

KeithKenobi said:


> I see the online Guide DOES have some LOGOs that are still missing in my Roamio guide!! I have "success" on many connections, and I have "Restarted" the box, still missing Logos that I DO see in the online guide!
> Ideas?


Rerun a new Guided Setup, and see if that works. If not, then they haven't pushed them out as of yet.


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

After a year and a half, Tivo now says they won't add the Logo unless the station requests it. (for K31OL-D MCAET).
And RE; KICU 36.1 "KTVU plus", the Online guide has the Logo, but it does not show in my Roamio (old, not Hydro).
Keith


----------



## MikeBear (May 21, 2015)

KeithKenobi said:


> After a year and a half, Tivo now says they won't add the Logo unless the station requests it. (for K31OL-D MCAET).
> And RE; KICU 36.1 "KTVU plus", the Online guide has the Logo, but it does not show in my Roamio (old, not Hydro).
> Keith


Find out who that channels engineer is, and email him to ask him to do so. I've contacted my local stations engineers several times over the years to get things right with my Tivo. They've always gotten it fixed quickly working with Tivo once I've explained the issue.

Here, I'll help you out, their email addy is on here: Facility Details « Licensing and Management System Admin « FCC

and here are more, email copy all of them: Licensing and Management System

Here's KICU: Facility Details « Licensing and Management System Admin « FCC


----------



## KeithKenobi (Apr 30, 2019)

What is the best contact at Tivo to point them to?


----------



## Mister B (Jan 23, 2011)

This is neither an icon problem not incorrect channel listing but it bugs me. KVIA-DT2 (OTA) here in El Paso (the CW affiliate) still shows in the guide as SD although they have been broadcasting in HD for over a year. Does Tivo ever list any channels other than the prime -01 as HD? I know in many cities with the re-pack and all there are major networks in the -02 position. Albuquerque has their FOX affiliate as an -02 after the CBS station on -01.


----------

